# High Liver Enzymes



## bears mummy (Aug 29, 2011)

We took bear in to be neutered and the vet called to inform us that his liver enzymes were a bit high. We delayed the neutering and a bile acid test was perform which came back with a high count as well. We're going in today for an ultrasound and I'm pretty nervous. My vet thinks it might be a liver shunt but won't know for sure until after the ultrasound. 

We recently switched his food from artemis fresh mix puppy to orijen puppy (grain free). i'm wondering if the high protein grain free food is the reason for his elevated enzyme counts. 

I asked the vet if I should change his diet right now and she wants to wait to see what the ultrasound shows first. She also mentioned that if the ultrasound comes up with nothing then she might recommend a liver biopsy. 

Have other havanese owners gone through this? bear's only 6 months and he's 11 lbs (not small for his age) and is very active. he doesn't seem "sick" at all...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would probably just keep an eye on it and have the test redone in a few months and see if there is any changes or worsening of symptoms, it could be just fluke type thing, If he's growing normally and acting fine, then I wouldn't worry too much about it, but it is worth keeping an eye on over the next few years.

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Good luck today. I've heard of many dogs coming back with high levels and it turns out to be nothing. If it is a liver shunt you don't want to be feeding Orijens. You would need a low protein or no protein diet. Hills LD diet is good. My Bella had a liver shunt that was discovered when she was 1.5 yrs old. The only symptoms she had were increased thirst and she was small for an adult. She is fine now after having surgery many years ago. Good luck!


----------



## JudyT (Mar 26, 2008)

Having same problem with my Dusty, he has had two seizures (four months apart) on meds now for two weeks then to be rechecked, maybe should change his food also!


----------



## hmrgang (Sep 7, 2007)

Before you panic, you might want to ask just how high his bile acids were. If they were slightly elevated, then repeat the test. It is possible that ultra-high protein content food (40%) can skew the results. Try repeating the tests with a food of 21-26% protein content. 

If the bile acids were sky high (in the triple digits), then it needs to be investigated. An ultrasound can show major shunts, but there is also a possibility of micro shunts that are treated very well with dietary management.

Don't worry - if he is showing no symptoms, the prognosis should be very good.

Phyllis


----------



## JudyT (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks, vet was wanting to start him on low protien low fat food, will check on Science Hill, to see if they have it, before going on the one from vet office.


----------

